# Finecast Wave 2



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Due on August 6th apparently

WH40K 
Tyranid Venomthrope 
Eldar Warp Spiders squad 
Eldar Howling Banshee squad 
Eldar Harlequin squad 
Inquisitor Karamazov 
Dark Angels Master of the Ravenwing 

WHF 
Dwarf Engineer w/ Great Weapon 
Dwarf Thane w/ standard 
Dwarf Grudge thrower 
Dwarf High King Thorgrim 
Lizardmen Slann Mage priest 
High Elf Korhil 
High Elf Prince Tyrion 
Dark Elf Dreadlord on Cold One 
Dark Elf War Hydra 
Khorn Lord on Juggernaut 
Beastmen Doombull 

LotRs 
Vault Warden Team 
Witch King of Angmar 
Dragon 
Uruk-hai siege ballista 
Gondor battle trebuchet 

Chaos 
The Changling 
Greater Daemon of Khorne 
Greater Daemon of Tzeentch


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

oh yes please on the chaos front


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Cool looks like there doing the harder to assemble chaos first.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Where did you find this?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't care if I have to pay 30 more dollars for a Hydra, it's worth it so long as I don't have to deal with assembling the damn metal model! :angry:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks like a will be getting me a dark angels master of the raven wing in resin, dream come true!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

WAR HYDRA IN RESIN! my Delves are getting a reboot i think


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Resin War Hydra. Awesome. I can finally make my Gatekeepers of Clar Karond force (7 Hydras)


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> Where did you find this?


Its floating around on several of the forums right now, not sure where it originated from. Some of the stuff does seem somewhat random but then again some of the original finecast stuff did (Kroq Gar and Tau Sniper Drones), but either way i'll be a happy panda if this is indeed the list.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I wonder if they'll do the *Watcher in the Water* in resin and still raise the price...


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I wonder if they'll do the *Watcher in the Water* in resin and still raise the price...


I looked at that price 3 fucking times and still am wondering WTF!?!? For $25 I could get some greenstuff and bases and make that shit and still have money left over.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I wonder if they'll do the *Watcher in the Water* in resin and still raise the price...


Christ, $40Au for those, fuck, i am in the wrong industry, I can make them out of black plastic twist ties and some green stuff for about 50cents.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

LoTR Dragon, yes please.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll be a little more excited when they start doing squad extras in resin. For instance, all those Iron Hands bits will be super-tasty :biggrin:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm hoping the lack of Sisters squads in resin points to the SOB codex being sooner rather than later. Karamazov might be a purchase for me to get ready for it.


----------



## Azrell (Jul 16, 2010)

Master of the ravenwing shit yeah... i hate that model in metal. its too heavy and a pain in the ass to convert.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Azrell said:


> Master of the ravenwing shit yeah... i hate that model in metal. its too heavy and a pain in the ass to convert.


exactly the reason i sold the one i bought a few years back, if they had made it a plastic kit and reintroduced jet bikes for the ravenwing(why the hell not if any chapter would have any it would be the DA) they would have sold by the bucket load


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Resin Great Daemons! DREAM COME TRUE! Time to add a 4th Blood Thirster to my daemon army (5th once Brian the BloodBalThirsterRog Complete!)

Means my cases wont weigh a ton when all the four powers are in there!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Damn, still no Rune Priest unless I've missed out something .


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh how nice Finally a Greater daemon I don't have to mangle my hands to assemble.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Sweet venomthorpes which will actually stick together and not break when someone coughs.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I wonder if they'll do the *Watcher in the Water* in resin and still raise the price...


£25 or whatever for little tentacles?! 

Remind me to NEVER start LoTR


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

MrPete said:


> Due on August 6th apparently
> 
> WH40K
> Tyranid Venomthrope
> ...


MUST HAVE!!!! All the 40k models that really needed doing got new releases which is good (Dark angles and aspect warriors especially) and thank god the dragon is now resin....it took forwever to stick mine together....might have to get him a play mate :biggrin:

And as for the Daemons we get what we should have got the first release


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Death Shroud said:


> I'm hoping the lack of Sisters squads in resin points to the SOB codex being sooner rather than later. Karamazov might be a purchase for me to get ready for it.


Given that he's in the GK Codex now, you might want to wait and be sure there's any Inquisition presence in a new Sisters dex at all.

I'm sort of hoping not myself, but YMMV


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't really mind what they bring out next, hopefully they'll sort out the moulding issues for this release though.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Khargoth said:


> I'll be a little more excited when they start doing squad extras in resin. For instance, all those Iron Hands bits will be super-tasty :biggrin:


 
I agree! I want to see Havocs, Iron Hands and Iron Warriors Warsmith in Finecast - the first army I ever played was Iron Warriors, and I really want to go back and start a new one, more fire power!

We could also use a new Oblit sculpt :spiteful:

Did they discontinue the Iron Warriors kit? It isn't on the website, but then again I haven't tried looking for it in a long time, so it may have been off the website for a while now


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Seems like Wave 2 is focusing on the "Aren't particularly pretty, but are an absolute *bastard* to assemble in metal" angle.



Angelus Censura said:


> I agree! I want to see Havocs, Iron Hands and Iron Warriors Warsmith in Finecast - the first army I ever played was Iron Warriors, and I really want to go back and start a new one, more fire power!
> 
> We could also use a new Oblit sculpt :spiteful:
> 
> Did they discontinue the Iron Warriors kit? It isn't on the website, but then again I haven't tried looking for it in a long time, so it may have been off the website for a while now


The metal components are available as a separate conversion set now, which is a nice touch if you've got plenty of spare CSM, but the $28 pricetag? Not so much.

The Warsmith is still there, and I'll be keen to see how the Finecast mini looks. One model I'm really hoping to see in Finecast is the Iron Father, all the bionic details will look gorgeous. Speaking of Iron Warriors and those two minis, my Warsmith conversion is a kitbash of the two:









Would have been a damn sight easier in resin, I'll tell you that much!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

well, the lack of Ragnar Flashmane and Ulrik the Static makes me happy. Could we be seeing new sculpts? Maybe, but there is still a lot of stuff missing there, so i am not that optimistic


----------



## Marzillius (Jun 30, 2011)

Well... what happened to this then?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I wonder if they'll do the *Watcher in the Water* in resin and still raise the price...


Don't give them idea's.......


----------

